# D600 Service Time?



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

I picked up my D600 from KEH a few months ago, and I couldn't be happier. Most of my photography is for my family, and I haven't seen any troubles with the camera in that way yet.

However, yesterday, I was playing with some landscape w/ ND filter shots, and I was stopped way down to F22, and I noticed this, which I assume is the D600 sensor splatter...




 

Long story short -- I leave July 5 for a month long road trip. Any shot I can get this serviced and get it back before I leave?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 18, 2016)

Clean it yourself, everyone who has a digital camera should be able to clean the sensor

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2016)

Too short of time to get it returned unless you can take it directly to the service center or fast shipping to and from.  They'd  replace the shutter mechanism so it won't be just a cleaning.

I sent my d600 in and they've had it a week and I haven't heard a thing from them yet.   Though it's for a bent f mount.  I think about 3 weeks is needed on average
 for mailing to and from assuming they aren't back logged.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Clean it yourself, everyone who has a digital camera should be able to clean the sensor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Normally, I'd be up for a DIY project, but I don't think it makes much sense in this case. I bought the camera with around 50K clicks...I'm going to guess the sensor has had at least one cleaning already. If Nikon sees it 3 times for this issue, they replace it with a new D610. I still have around 100k clicks left, there's a chance it could get there.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Clean it yourself, everyone who has a digital camera should be able to clean the sensor


Yeah but if he sends it in he's one step closer to a new camera.the shipping is totally covered by nikon too

But with the vacation so close I think it's the only option to clean it


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Too short of time to get it returned unless you can take it directly to the service center or fast shipping to and from.  They'd  replace the shutter mechanism so it won't be just a cleaning.
> 
> I sent my d600 in and they've had it a week and I haven't heard a thing from them yet.   Though it's for a bent f mount.  I think about 3 weeks is needed on average
> for mailing to and from assuming they aren't back logged.


 
Ugh...yeah, I thought the turnaround might be too quick. I might just call them Monday and see if I can expedite it. I can still see the splatter at f11, although it's not as terrible. Normally, most of my usage is f2.8-8, but for this trip, I could see myself stopping down more than normal.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2016)

If you open a ticket on nikonusa.com you can upload example pics.
If you do that then they'll have examples.
Then maybe you can clean it for the trip and send it in afterwards.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Definitely going to call them first -- the service center is within 1-day UPS Ground from me. I'm hoping I can convince them to expedite, haha. If I can't, I look at cleaning it myself. Or who knows, maybe I'll drive it there or to pick it up. Without any traffic, it's only 3 hours, and I'm off for the summer so my time is cheap. The only problem is that there's always traffic in NYC. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2016)

Call them and open the online ticket and upload examples.  They'll still need examples for confirmation.

I wonder if they offer drone pickup and drop off service yet?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 18, 2016)

Rent a camera, send it in in for service.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Not a bad idea, JC. I'll be gone for a month though...rental costs would be around $300. At that point, I might be tempted to pick up a used D3200 or D3300 and then sell it after the trip...although I do have legacy glass that needs a focus motor. Ugh.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2016)

Then a used d7000 or d7100


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2016)

Mine took ten days. For both a shutter replacement, and when I got my D610 replacement.

you're better off just saving that pic to send to Nikon for the Warranty Repair, cleaning the sensor now, then travelling and sending it off when you're back.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 18, 2016)

Mine took 16 days.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Mine took ten days. For both a shutter replacement, and when I got my D610 replacement.
> 
> you're better off just saving that pic to send to Nikon for the Warranty Repair, cleaning the sensor now, then travelling and sending it off when you're back.



Any recommendations for a cleaning kit?


----------



## nerwin (Jun 18, 2016)

yeah might be time to clean it. Just get a sensor swab for a 35mm sensor and take your time. Ahhh only if sensor swabs would work to get rid of my eye floaters. LOL.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 20, 2016)

So I called in this morning...they said that I could request a rush, and that as long as they have the parts available, they should be able to get it back in time. Worst case -- if I don't get a ship return notification by a date I'm comfortable with, I'll pick up a D7000 or D7100 from Adorama, who ships quick.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jul 6, 2016)

For posterity's sake -- 10 days for me too, without a rush request.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 6, 2016)

yay, enjoy your trip.


----------

